#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-25
<Bruce__> hello
<belkinsa> o/ Bruce__
<Bruce__> yo
<belkinsa> I'm asking the channel owner to invite you to his channel to train you on the bot
<Bruce__> ah ok
<Bruce__> how are you today?
<belkinsa> I'm fine, I got some Ubuntu related stuff done
<belkinsa> Bruce__, join #phillw
<Bruce__> alright
<belkinsa> type in /j #phillw
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-26
<belkinsa> o/ Aleo!
<Aleo> belkinsa,
<Aleo> hello
<belkinsa> How are you?
<Aleo> Doing well.   Almost finishing this week.   And you?
<belkinsa> I'm well, myself.  I'm just trying to do some wiki page clean up for the Ubuntu Leadership Team since it was inactive since 2011 and I rebooted the team.
<Aleo> You are very active, how to do you multitask?
<belkinsa> Not all of the teams that I am a part of have tasks for me do to at the same time as another team.  In fact, most of the teams are quite quiet, many folks are inactive or they simply have no time to do anything Ubuntu (team) related.
<belkinsa> Most of the IRC channels that I in at the moment are quite too.
<belkinsa> quiet*
<belkinsa> I guess I could say that I don't code so I don't really get to do anything that hard either.
<belkinsa> Though leading and managing teams can be hard at times.
<Aleo> Yes, it is a big responsibility.
<Aleo> Are you in US?   Which part?
<Aleo> Early morning?
<belkinsa> Eastern, so yup, early morning if call 9:35 early.
<belkinsa> Well, Midwest.
<Aleo> It is 22:37 so 13 hours difference
<belkinsa> Yup, I was thinking a 12 hour one but I guess it's 13.  I figured that out when I traded Pokemon on  Pokemon 4th gen game over the WiFi that Japan was sleeping when I posted a offer and they made offers at my night time.
<Aleo> Hehe, it is hard to to business on opposite sides of the planet
<belkinsa> Indeed, and everyone says in the time in UTC.
<belkinsa> And everything is aways around the UTC, UTC +1, UTC +2, UTC +3 times, never the opposite. It's always Europe people that can almost make it everything not the Americas
<Aleo> Indeed
<Aleo> That is something that need fixing.
<belkinsa> Agreed.  And I know that this been talked about twice in the last two vUDS's.
<Aleo> What is your suggestion?
<belkinsa> I guess one way to fix that is to do this via your LoCo and have some one e-mail a summary to the team's mailing-list on what was talked about, if possible.
<belkinsa> But this assumes that your LoCo has two or more people from that team.
<Aleo> It seems reasonable.   It would be like doing a request through the embassy on your behalf.
 * belkinsa nods
<belkinsa> But I  think the LoCo's are somewhat dying, maybe in US but maybe in other countries.
<Aleo> I do not have that much information on LoCo's activities.   But actually having them act as a centralized figure could actually invigorate them.
<belkinsa> The LoCo council has those figures.
<Aleo> What would you suggest to jumpstart the sleeping LoCo's? or do you think it is a lost cause?
<belkinsa> I don't know, I bet some of those LoCo's don't even have a Point of Contact/Leader.  Maybe it has lost it's cause, at least in US.
<Aleo> That would be terrible.
<Aleo> In my case I will try to participate moe in the Japanes LoCo
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<belkinsa> \o/
<Aleo> *Japanese
<Aleo> for me the barrier has been the language, but I am confident now.   They did a very big release party for 14.04
<belkinsa> Usually, that is the best place to start then you can move on to something large.
<Aleo> 200 people, free food, free beer, conferences
<belkinsa> Nice.
<Aleo> Yes.   I also need to learn a lot.
<belkinsa> I think I saw that blog post on the Planet.
<belkinsa> Aleo, on what?  The Ubuntu Community and how things are done here?
<Aleo> Yes, a couple of people posted about it
<Aleo> I want to learn about how the Japanese community works for a cycle.
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<Aleo> Where do they need help, who are the people involved, etc
<belkinsa> Good move.
<belkinsa> Maybe after six months of your work, you could apply to the Ubuntu Membership.
<Aleo> They did the release party on the building owned by a Kddi which is a Japanese telecom
<Aleo> I would love that
<Aleo> I will try to do it next year.
<Aleo> I am planning to write a blog about daily life from a scientific point of view
<belkinsa> Cool.  You have a blog?
<Aleo> of course using Ubuntu as the main tool.
<Aleo> No, not yeat
<Aleo> yet
<Aleo> I had one, but I stopped writing on it, when I started the PhD
<Aleo> I want to start a new one using ghost blogging platform
<Aleo> My plan is starting August
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  Wordpress.com is nice too.
<Aleo> Yes, I like wordpress it can do anything.   I just like the "newness" and the challenge of using a new platform.
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<Aleo> Ok, time to sleep see you next time.   Have an excellent day!
<belkinsa> Thanks, you too. Slaapwel.
<wligtenberg> Hi
<wligtenberg> Hi belkinsa
<belkinsa> Hey wligtenberg
<belkinsa> Ready to be trained?
<wligtenberg> Yep
<belkinsa> join #phillw
<belkinsa> The bot is there.
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-27
<belkinsa> ...
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-28
<belkinsa> o/ wligtenberg, thanks for everthing.
<belkinsa> And if you have trouble getting permission to edit the wiki, you can ask someone in #ubuntu-doc
<wligtenberg> you are welcome belkinsa :)
<wligtenberg> I was a bit lonely :P
<belkinsa> Don't worry, you are not only one who had to run a one man meeting.
<wligtenberg> :)
